# Selena Gomez + Elle Fanning im neuem Woody Allen Film



## Death Row (15 Aug. 2017)

> Selena Gomez hat eine neue Filmrolle an Land gezogen. In Woody Allens neuem Film wird sie an der Seite von Elle Fanning die Hauptrolle spielen.



Quelle: https://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/selena-gomez-unterschreibt-für-hauptrolle-083500246.html

Der kommt definitiv auf meine Liste


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2017)

gute Info
:thx:


----------

